# Other blood tests linked to thyroid



## 847 (Oct 24, 2009)

Does anyone know how other blood tests correlate to thyroid problems?

I'm been reading a lot of information and it seems that glucose, bilirubin, phosphorus, cholesterol, and alkaline phosphatase numbers can be indicators of hypo and hyperthyroidism.

Are there any other blood chemistries that can indicators?

Thanks!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Does anyone know how other blood tests correlate to thyroid problems?
> 
> I'm been reading a lot of information and it seems that glucose, bilirubin, phosphorus, cholesterol, and alkaline phosphatase numbers can be indicators of hypo and hyperthyroidism.
> 
> ...


Good question. Ferritin, Creatine Kinase and then of course, antibodies and autoantibodies.


----------

